# Walking after grooming



## Zmyjka (Sep 16, 2012)

We were grooming yesterday...

Loki in scandinavian...


















and Dance in kerry blue clip.









At october:









Now:


















And still playing and flying...



























uhm...


----------



## Zmyjka (Sep 16, 2012)

Hey, baby, are you scared?









Uááááá!









Íííííí!









Okay, let's take this sticks and pretend we are normal stupid dogs.









Or maybe I can look as a sheep?









Sorry, boy, but it's silly.









Don't be angry.









Okey, i will try some doggie look.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Pictures?


----------



## Zmyjka (Sep 16, 2012)

CT Girl said:


> Pictures?


Yeah. If it doesn't work, it's also here:

https://plus.google.com/photos/1061...s/5843452241356975041?authkey=COCIsqP_4sD7xQE


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Thank you, these are great.


----------



## Jacamar (Jun 2, 2012)

You are the most amazing groomer! I always love to see your poodles and your photography. Both dogs look fantastic. The Kerry Blue clip is so convincing! The other dog has a great elegance, especially with the ears looking like a short clip because of the bands. Please keep posting pics!

:adore:


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

Always love your pictures!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Wonderful! Of course!


----------



## AngelsMommy (Nov 3, 2012)

Love love love the pics!!!! I love the expressions that you manage to capture on Loki! I adore that they, while both poodles, look so different! Both Loki and Dancer are lucky to have you!


----------

